# London to Brighton - Any Tips



## satch76 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just signed up to do the London to Brighton Bike ride raising funds for Diabetes UK.

Just to point out this in not a request for sponsorship but more a request for tips and any experience on doing things like this.

In the past I have completed 10k runs with little affect on my diabetes but getting on a bike and riding 10k seems to drop my levels low.

As this is 54 miles (86k) I need to keep a check throughout.

Planning to chop the ride into three phases of 20m, testing at each stop.

Anyone done this who has diabetes and any tips for during the ride and afterwards.

Cheers


----------



## Dory (Mar 12, 2013)

that goes past my house (quite literally, I watch the cyclists)!

So tip:  if you think you ned a cuppa stop by !!

ohhhhhhhhhh, i see, you were looking for cycling tips...... 

in all seriousness someone's got back on a bike recently on here and does hellish bike rides.  Might be megga?

(just checked: megga and Hobie both cycle, they might have some tips.  Me, I can't sit on a bike for more than 20m without falling off)


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 12, 2013)

Neither of these tips has anything to do with D:

Other cyclists can be maniacs so keep your distance!

I had a friend who did London-Oxford a few years ago.  It rained, and she got so thoroughly chilled that her legs stopped functioning.  She got back on the bike after sending her husband to fetch dry warm clothes and then finished very late.  Plan for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, satch76

Just checked date - 8th Sept 2013 - to attempt to give sensible advice. 

Wear padded cycling shorts and gloves (probably fingerless) for comfort. Even though water and some snacks will be supplied, still best to take artat least some of your own. Carry a water bottle (or perhaps 2, 1 with water, 1 with electrolytes) and some food. I find squeezy pouches of fruit, intended for children's lunchboxes, I think, cheap and palatable, plus having screw tops make it possible to consume less than a whole pack, compared with energy gels which are often too large at one go and result in sticky packets, which should not be dropped, as it causes so much trouble for organisers. Even if it's not sunny, apply sunscreen to exposed skin. 

Lots more about exercise / sports and type 1 diabetes at www.runsweet.com


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Satch well done for signing up !  I am trianing at moment to peddle across country again. I am on a pump now & would put a temp basil on. I allways find i drop like stone an hour or so after bing on bike. In the past i have done c2c twice, Haddriens wall, Coaste & Castles. Am 50 this year & not as fit as i was   Really good luck with event


----------



## Cleo (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi !

I did the London to Brighton bike ride with my partner and a friend (both non diabetics) back in 2008.  I think your approach of chopping it up into 3 segments sounds sensible - you might even want to chop the first segment into 2 - 3 parts in order to see how your BGs are responding.  

The good thing about the ride is that its all very well organized (well it was back in 2008 anyway!) so there are loads of stops, places where you can hydrate yourself, medical people etc.  I know you know this but make sure you drink plenty of water .  I was on a recent DAFNE course, and someone had done the London to Paris bike ride (impressive!) - he said he sipped water throughout but he also had a drink that was reasonably low in sugar which he also sipped throughout in order to prevent hypos.  I cant remember what the drink was but it was like a diluted form of juice.  You may also want to do a few bike rides before the actual event in order to see how your BGs respond and test test test!!.

Good luck !!


----------

